# .270 wsm



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought a new rifle. The. 270 wsm. I'm upgrading from a .25-06. Anyone have any experience with the. 270 wsm good or bad? What load do you prefer?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Not the .270 but I shoot a .300 wsm. I love the short mag.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I love mine. 70 grains of Magpro and 140 grain Barnes TSX bullets loaded 2/10th off the lands. With that load, I'm getting 3200 fps at the muzzle and sub-MOA accuracy.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good choice. Have taken several elk and oryx (NM WSMR) with one. We use IMR 4350 and Nos AB's - performs very well. I've been using my 7mm WSM lately and really like it as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Love the 270 wsm.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'll take some of your suggestions.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I love mine. Magpro powder, 140 gr Nosler Accubonds, and CCI Mag primers have been my best combination. Factory Ammo is pricey for the short mag but it reloads pretty easily.

MArk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I love my 270 WSM... I haven't had the chance to reload too much with it yet, but I had great results with 130 gr SST over RL-22. I have a late season cow hunt and I'm planning on loading up some 130 TTSX soon to see the results. It's a great cartridge.

P.S. That 25-06 is a great round too!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The 270 WSM is very similar to the 25-06. Flat, fast, and easy to shoot. It will definately give you more hammer for extreme range and elk, But man I love the 25-06. I think that the 270 is best served with a high BC bullet like the 140 Nosler Accubond. Rl-22 or similar powder like 7828 should get you 3200 FPS. I once left the 25-06 for a myriad of magnums and other potent calibers only to come full circle back to the 25. Am I getting old?-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love my. 25-06 for sure. Just figured I'd branch out for elk and hopefully moose in the next few years. I've tried a couple other calibers but always end up back with my .25.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Soooo you gonna just leave us hangin', or are you going to tell us which rifle you bought chambered in .270 WSM? :mrgreen:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> I love my. 25-06 for sure. Just figured I'd branch out for elk and hopefully moose in the next few years. I've tried a couple other calibers but always end up back with my .25.


Tried the .3's? Thoughts?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I love my .270 WSM Win Model 70 and have used 140-gr AccuBonds with success.
I also have finally gotten around to getting a 25-06 as well. Right now it is set for coyotes with 75-gr Vmax bullets.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Soooo you gonna just leave us hangin', or are you going to tell us which rifle you bought chambered in .270 WSM? :mrgreen:


I got the weatherby mark v.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool choice! Synthetic or wood stock?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was going to get the wood, but then common sense kicked in and I went with synthetic.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on. I hope it ends up being a great shooter!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Last year on the open bull hunt my brother shot a 4x5 at over 400 yards with his .270 wsm holding right at the top of his back. With the bullet drop he ended up hitting it low in the shoulder. He was using a 130 grain ballistic tip which I know is far from what most would consider a good elk bullet but let me tell you what! That bullet plowed through the shoulder, made a mess out of the innards and plowed through the shoulder on the opposited side and dropped that elk like it was hit with the hammer of thor. Made for an awesome climax to very memorable hunt which got a hundred times more memorable after the elk was shot.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Last year on the open bull hunt my brother shot a 4x5 at over 400 yards with his .270 wsm holding right at the top of his back. With the bullet drop he ended up hitting it low in the shoulder. He was using a 130 grain ballistic tip which I know is far from what most would consider a good elk bullet but let me tell you what! That bullet plowed through the shoulder, made a mess out of the innards and plowed through the shoulder on the opposited side and dropped that elk like it was hit with the hammer of thor. Made for an awesome climax to very memorable hunt which got a hundred times more memorable after the elk was shot.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one, I love it, its my go to big bore!!! It flattens critters!!!!

I have been loading 130 nosler partitions in mine, I haven't unpacked my load data books yet, but I seem to recall loading them over 56 grains (??) of IMR 4350 with good results in my abolt. I use the plain jane 130 Sierras for plinking loads, those shoot well too.


----------

